# Cardiology dna testing



## kimberlybaggott@gmail.com (Apr 10, 2013)

I have been trying to locate any information concerning the Human Genome Testing.  The insurance rep has given me the following:  When the test is performed in the office code the E/M visit one level higher (example: 99213 becomes 99214) then add cpt code 99358 (and 99359) for prolonged service with out direct patient contact. Then we must delay sending this claim out until the test comes back due to the 99358 codes need to be on the same E/M claim but  with a different date.

My ICD-9 codes are Female V26.32 -- Male V26.39

I have been researching this and I understand about the E/M code. however shouldn't the claims be coded as:
                Claim #1 -- add ICD-9 code V26.32 or V26.39 to the E/M claim submitted on day of service?
                Claim #2 -- ICD-9 code V26.32 or V26.39 with the testing code (81225, 81226, 81227, 81355, 81400, 81401 & 81402) with a 26 modifier when the doctor result of the test for interpretation?

I cannot seem to find the Buccal Swab CPT Code and that is why the level of the E/M is upgraded. Can anyone help with this.  I don't think that the rep is correct for coding purposes.


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Apr 11, 2013)

kimberlybaggott@live.com said:


> I have been trying to locate any information concerning the Human Genome Testing.  The insurance rep has given me the following:  When the test is performed in the office code the E/M visit one level higher (example: 99213 becomes 99214) then add cpt code 99358 (and 99359) for prolonged service with out direct patient contact. Then we must delay sending this claim out until the test comes back due to the 99358 codes need to be on the same E/M claim but  with a different date.
> 
> My ICD-9 codes are Female V26.32 -- Male V26.39
> 
> ...



As far as I know there is not a code for Buccal Swab. It is included in the E & M. I have not heard about adding the prolonged service codes and if they should be reported also.


----------

